# Pakwang Hapon



## demerith

Palagay ko medyo malalim na Tagalog ito. Meron ba dito'ng nakarinig ng "pakwang-hapon." Hindi ako sigurado pero dito sa tula ni Rio Alma, sabi niya "Buwan ay pakwang hapong / Putol ang baging." Ibig sabihin ba niya na ang "pakwang hapon" ay isang expresyon para sa "full moon," at saka gamit ba ito ng ibang tao o gawa laman niya? Ano palagay niyo?


----------



## rockjon

I literally translate it to watermelon moon. I don't think it means full moon. I think it might refer to a half or quarter moon similar to how a watermelon looks like when its sliced.  Hula ko lang 'to. Di ko pa marinig ang expression ganito.


----------



## DotterKat

Hindi ito malalim. Isipin mo lang ang buwan, bilog at kulukulubot. Ngayon, isalarawan mo naman ang isang *pakwang hapon* (na sa Inggles ay *Japanese **melon* o *cantaloupe*). Tulad ng buwan, ang pakwang hapon ay bilog at may balat na puno ng mga kulubot o masasabi nating may "mukha" na lukot-lukot. Tanggalin mo lang ang tangkay o baging na nagmumula sa "ulo" ng pakwang hapon, idikit mo ito sa kadiliman ng langit at di ba ito'y katulad ng buwan?


----------



## niernier

Ngayon ko lang yan narinig. Kung inihahalintulad niya ang buwan sa pakwan, bakit hapon? bakit hindi umaga o gabi? Talagang mapapakamot ka naman ng ulo pagkaganyan. Pero nung napag isip isip ko , ah siguro Japanese watermelon ang tinutukoy niya.

EDIT:

oo nga, malamang Japanese melon nga gaya ng sabi ni DotterKat. ngayon ko lang nabasa. nunahan ako magpost! Teka, pakwang-hapon ba talaga ang tawag natin dun?


----------



## demerith

Patawad na lang na hindi ako masyadong malinaw noong unang nagtanong ako. Alam ko na ang pakwang hapon ay "Japanese melon" o "afternoon melon" depende kung saan mo ilagay yung punto. Ang gusto kong malaman ay kung madalas na ginamit yun ng mas matandang henerasyon o kung likha lang iyon ni Almario.

Nahanap ko rin na ginamit ni Rogelio Mangahas yung "pakwang-hapon" sa kanyang tulang "Mga Duguang Plakard." Sabi niya: "Pinapapak ko / isang gabi ang pakwang-hapon / sa langit."

Siguro likha lang ni Almario at Mangahas ito pero gusto kung kumpirmahin dahil mahalaga ito doon sa sanaysay na sinusulat ko ngayon.


----------



## DotterKat

Lumang tugtugin na ang _*pakwang Hapon*._ Hindi ako ipinanganak o lumaki sa Pilipinas pero maski ako ay matagal nang naririnig ito sa aking mga kaibigan at kakilala sa Maynila. Kapag nagsisilbi sila ng prutas para sa meryenda, panghimagas o kailanman, ang tawag nila sa _*watermelon *_ay _*pakwan *_at ang _*cantaloupe *_o _*melon *_ay tinatawag nilang _*pakwang Hapon.*_


----------

